# found a NBRC brand pegion



## tr7862002 (Aug 25, 2010)

found a NBRC pegion, doesnt knwo the breed? or if wings or tails is clipped how do i find out?
he cannot fly, he tried to fly and falls right back down like some heavy weight on him.
very healthy and pretty.
already contacted the nbrc to find owner.
here are the pics please help in identifying whats the problems with him why he cannot fly?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

If he has dropped out of a race or been on the road for any length of time he may well be simply flown out.He looks healthy enough on the picture.Has he been drinking and eating.It doesnt look to me his flights have been clipped or his tail feathers.My guess is he just needs food water and rest.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Isn't NBRC a roller pigeon club? If so his owner may be not to far away. What city are you in?


----------



## tr7862002 (Aug 25, 2010)

yes we already reported the club with his numbers on the band. they have emailed all the members. but no replies yet. 
i live in austin, tx


----------



## tr7862002 (Aug 25, 2010)

what do i feed him? given him some soft wheat grains and rice. kept soem wild bird food too but he only seems to like wheat. is it good for him? kept soem water also. i hope he survives.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

If he likes the wheat give him the wheat as long as hes eating something thats a good start.Just had a message off sky txt and he said the Nbrc does indicate its a roller which i know nothing about to be honest but if sky is saying so then i would back him all the way.All i do know that if he is a roller from what ive learnt on this site is that they dont venture to far from home.If im wrong im sure someone will quote me.Always willing to learn.Im sure he isnt to ill if hes eating and drinking.Hopefully the owner will be in touch.Good luck.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

tr7862002 said:


> found a NBRC pegion, doesnt knwo the breed? or if wings or tails is clipped how do i find out?
> he cannot fly, he tried to fly and falls right back down like some heavy weight on him.
> very healthy and pretty.
> already contacted the nbrc to find owner.
> here are the pics please help in identifying whats the problems with him why he cannot fly?


The bird is probably a young Birmingham Roller. When he flies, you said he drops right down? Does he fly up and start to roll - sort of a backwards somersault - down to the ground? NBRC is the National Birmingham Roller Club, and what you described sounds like a rolldown. If the bird is a rolldown and continues to fly, it will eventually self-cull when it rolls down onto a hard surface. If it is a known rolldown, the owner may unfortunately not try to retrieve it. Sucks, but everyone doesn't have the same respect for the birds. For some, the birds are just performers.


----------

